# Puppy Mill Golden Rescue Calendar!!!



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Permission given to cross post to any Golden Retriever list. 

Hi everyone. With the start of another puppy mill auction season, we have been looking for creative ways to raise money to help us get Goldens out of the puppy mill hell environment. Thanks to Connie McCabe with Rescue A Golden of Arizona, the Puppy Mill Rescue Team has an idea we feel that everyone can support – a 2009 calendar filled with pictures of puppy mill Goldens who have made their way to freedom!

Here’s what we need. If you have a Golden that came from a puppy mill – not just ones that the Puppy Mill Rescue Team has gotten, but any mill Golden, we would like to publish their picture in this calendar. Connie has been responsible for publishing the RAGofAZ calendar and it is fantastic! In addition to the standard 13 full size photos, the calendar is filled with smaller pictures of the many rescued Arizona Goldens. We want to do the same with the puppy mill Goldens.

To do this, we need you to provide the highest quality photos you have of your special mill rescued Golden. Typically a digital photo needs to be at least 3MB in size or larger, but the larger the better, especially if we use your photo for one of the full size month pictures. For these larger photos, they would generally need to be taken with an 8MP camera or better, but for the many smaller photos we want to include they can be from a smaller camera and smaller in size. Connie can also take photos you’ve put on a CD or professional photographic prints, but NOT home inkjet prints. Please do NOT edit or crop any photos in any way!

If you have theme photos such as Valentine’s Day, Christmas, seasonal, etc., send those along as well. The more photos to choose from the better! 

Please clearly identify each photo with the name of the dog, the GR Rescue you got the dog from, the date the dog was rescued, and any other info (be brief, please) that might be helpful. Also include your contact info (name, phone number, email address) in case we need to reach you.

Digital photos should be emailed to Connie at [email protected].

Prints and CDs can be mailed to: 

Connie McCabe
4422 West Lupine Ave
Glendale, AZ 85304

We need your pictures NO LATER THAN MAY 31, 2008.

We are hopeful that there are enough Golden Retriever lovers out there who would like a high quality GR calendar to support this effort to get more Goldens out of the puppy mills. If you have any questions or comments, please reply here or email me off list at [email protected]. Permission given to cross post to any Golden Retriever list. Thanks again!

For the Puppy Mill Rescue Team

- Bob -
-- 
Bob Bornstein, President
Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue 
Oklahoma


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope they raise enough money to get those pups out. The link in my sig has a story of one Puppy Mill Dog that made it out.

Angel Kody! Have Polo's Owner send in his photo!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

What a nice idea for a calendar and a great way to raise money to help get goldens out of puppy mills.

Kim - I am just seeing that you have the link to Polo's story! That's great! I will absolutely make sure that Polo's family gets a copy of this email so that they can submit his picture!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> What a nice idea for a calendar and a great way to raise money to help get goldens out of puppy mills.
> 
> Kim - I am just seeing that you have the link to Polo's story! That's great! I will absolutely make sure that Polo's family gets a copy of this email so that they can submit his picture!


It's been there for a few days...:uhoh:. I added more info today after reading this thread.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> It's been there for a few days...:uhoh:. I added more info today after reading this thread.


 
Sorry...:uhoh:

I just sent the info about the calendar to Robin Adams (president of DVGRR) to pass along to Polo's family and anyone else who may be interested.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Sorry...:uhoh:
> 
> I just sent the info about the calendar to Robin Adams (president of DVGRR) to pass along to Polo's family and anyone else who may be interested.


I fell in love with him when I saw his photo. I came across the pledge packet when on the site.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

That is a great idea! I don't personally have anything to contribute to it, but I would love to purchase a calendar when they become available...

Nicole


----------

